# Japan: Central Nagoya Saturday night



## Dice4Hire (Apr 5, 2009)

The above says most of it. WE are a small group (3 of us) who play nearly every Saturday night from about 6:30 till midnight (or so) We currently play 4E, but have played 3.5, and ae talking about giving Deadlands a try for a while in the future.

Right now we are going through the WOTC adventure path for 4E and are about to start P2.  

If interested drop me a line here.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 17, 2009)

bump


----------

